# Schnell skillen



## HellsAngle (1. Dezember 2008)

wollte mal wissen wir ihr vz schnell geskillt habt also von 1 auf 375 den die ersten beiden verzauberungen sind glaube ich nutzlos das die einer will kommt nicht von 14 weg


----------



## Krueger75 (1. Dezember 2008)

Steht unten bei den Berufsguides schon beschrieben, jedenfalls bis 350... Der Rest sollte dann teilweise über
gefarmte Rezepte erfolgen --> Tipp : SuFu Benutzen

zitiere:

Verzauberkunst 1-350

1-2 Runenverzierte Kupferrute --- 1 Kupferrohr, 1 Seltsamer Staub, 1 Geringe Magieessenz
2-75 Armschiene – Schwache Gesundheit --- 1 (73) Seltsamer Staub
75-110 Großer Magiezauberstab --- 1 (35) Große Magiessenz, 1 (35) Einfaches Holz
110-111 Runenverzierte Silberrute --- 1 Silberrute, 6 Seltsamer Staub, 3 Große Magieessnz
111-115 Armschiene - Schwache Beweglichkeit --- 2 (8) Seltsamer Staub, 1 (4) Große Magieessenz
115-130 Zweihandwaffe - Schwacher Einschlag --- 4 (60) Seltsamer Staub, 1 (15) Kleiner gleißender Splitter
130-155 Armschiene - Geringe Ausdauer --- 2 (50) Seelenstaub
155-156 Runenverzierte Goldrute - 1 Goldrute, 1 Schillernde Perle, 2 Große Astralessenz, 2 Seelenstaub
156-175 Schild - Geringe Ausdauer --- 1 (19) Geringe Mystikeressenz, 1 (19) Seelenstaub
175-185 Armschiene - Willenskraft --- 1 (10) Geringe Mystikeressenz
185-200 Armschiene - Stärke --- 1 (15) Visionenstaub
200-205 Brust - Großes Mana --- 1 (5) Große Mystikeressenz
205-206 Runenverzierte Echtsilberrute - 1 Echtsilberrute, 1 Schwarze Perle, 2 Große Mystikeressenz, 2 Visionenstaub
206-215 Umhang - Große Verteidigung --- 3 (27) Visionenstaub
215-225 Umhang - Widerstand --- 1 (10) Geringe Netheressenz
225-230 Handschuhe - Beweglichkeit --- 1 (5) Geringe Netheressenz, 1 (5) Visionenstaub
230-240 Stiefel - Ausdauer --- 5 (50) Visionenstaub
240-245 Stiefel - Schwaches Tempo --- 1 (5) Kleiner strahlender Splitter, 1 (5) Aquamarin, 1 (5) Geringe Netheressenz
245-260 Armschiene - Große Stärke --- 2 (30) Traumstaub, 1 (15) Große Netheressenz
260-275 Armschiene - Große Intelligenz --- 3 (45) Geringe ewige Essenz
275-290 Handschuhe - Große Beweglichkeit --- 3 (45) Geringe ewige Essenz, 3 (45) Illusionsstaub
***290-291 Runenverzierte Arkanitrute --- 1 Arkanitrute, 1 Goldene Perle, 10 Illusionsstaub, 4 Große ewige Essenz, 2 Großer glänzender Splitter
291-300 Brust – Erhebliches Mana --- 3 (27) Große ewige Essenz, 1 (9) Kleiner glänzender Splitter
300-301 Runenverzierte Teufelseisenrute --- 1 Teufelseisenrute, 4 Große ewige Essenz, 6 Großer glänzender Splitter
301-310 Brust - Mana wiederherstellen --- 2 (18) Geringe Planaressenz, 2 (18) Arkaner Staub
310-315 Handschuhe - Sprengkraft --- 1 (5) Geringe Planaressenz, 4 (20) Arkaner Staub
315-320 Handschuhe - Sturmangriff --- 8 (40)Arkaner Staub
320-340 Brust - Erhebliche Willenskraft --- 2 (40) Große Planaressenz
***340-350 Überragendes Zauberöl --- 3 (30) Arkaner Staub, 1 (10) Alptraumranke, 1 (10) Magieerfüllte Phiole
***350-351 Runenverzierte Adamantutrute --- 1 Adamantitrute, 8 Große Planaressenz, 8 Großer Prismasplitter, 1 Urmacht


----------



## Xelyna (1. Dezember 2008)

Krueger75 schrieb:


> gefarmte Rezepte erfolgen --> Tipp : SuFu Benutzen


Und manchmal helfen sogar so einfach Sachen wie Google ;P
http://www.google.de/search?q=verzauberkun...lient=firefox-a

Btw: Brauchst du nicht zwingend die Rüstungsteile von anderen um zu Skillen. Du kannst dich auch einfach hinstellen und deine eigenen Armschienen, etc. ein paar mal zu 'überzaubern'.


----------

